# Help :( Think baby horsefield tortoise has died.



## oliviaweav (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, 

Sadly, last night my baby boy Henry died but I heard tortoises can fake their death? He was diagnosed with kidney disease back in January/February and he was taking medicine to help it get better - which it did! He isn't the most lively tortoise, he sleeps a lot and when he was diagnosed with kidney disease he was too weak to open his eyes which is still a problem. I found him yesterday in his food bowl, he had eaten all of his dinner and he just wasn't moving, I picked him up and he was so cold - even though he was under his lamp. His legs are stuck out all crooked and his head his poking out, he is very stiff and isn't moving AT ALL. I am in shock and not sure what to do. Is he faking it? or have I lost my baby?

Please help.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweetie, cold/stiff/not moving/not breathing in my book means lack of vital activity=death. I am so sorry for your loss. Before you burry him, please be absolutely sure he is not breathing. Another member on here has had sick tortoise who at one point looked dead. I think he had waited over night before giving her funeral, and the next morning found her moving. I don't know about torts "playing dead" but I am a beginner in their keeping. Hopefully some seasoned members here will start chiming in soon. It is 6:30 in the US. People will start checking their devices soon I hope. Hang in there


----------



## oliviaweav (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you. I have left him last night and today so I am hoping when I go home he will be munching on his lunch I left for him, if not I will have to start making a little hole. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2015)

Stiff is not a good sign.
I'm hopeful for you.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 8, 2015)

I would try and warm soak but it really seems like he has passed. The stiffness is not a good sign but I am pretty stubborn and would try anyways. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Melissa101 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## 4jean (Sep 12, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 12, 2015)

sadlya stiff tortoiseis ia a dead tortoise. I'm sorry my condolences


----------



## Stephanie Rae (Aug 16, 2022)

oliviaweav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sadly, last night my baby boy Henry died but I heard tortoises can fake their death? He was diagnosed with kidney disease back in January/February and he was taking medicine to help it get better - which it did! He isn't the most lively tortoise, he sleeps a lot and when he was diagnosed with kidney disease he was too weak to open his eyes which is still a problem. I found him yesterday in his food bowl, he had eaten all of his dinner and he just wasn't moving, I picked him up and he was so cold - even though he was under his lamp. His legs are stuck out all crooked and his head his poking out, he is very stiff and isn't moving AT ALL. I am in shock and not sure what to do. Is he faking it? or have I lost my baby?
> 
> Please help.


Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 16, 2022)

Stephanie Rae said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry.



Hey there Stephanie, it’s always good to check out the posting dates. This post is 7 years old. Still sad of course.


----------

